# Falling big trees



## sbhooper (May 19, 2018)

A friend of mine has a cottonwood tree that needs to come down. That thing is huge! It is conservatively seven feet across at the bottom. He wanted my opinion on it and I told him to call a tree service, as there is a relatively short window in which it needs to fall. I told him that once it is on the ground, we can carve it up, but that first job needs to be handled by somebody that really knows what they are doing. What are some opinions on how this should be taken down, and the equipment needed. I said that they would probably start by taking a few of the upper, large branches down first. Ideas?


----------



## rwoods (May 19, 2018)

You are probably not going to get many worthwhile opinions without some pictures of the tree. Ron


----------



## RandyMac (May 19, 2018)

I have found that conservative estimates of diameter often need reduced by a third.
Wrap a tape around it.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 19, 2018)

Big tree big money to take down.


All depends on what it looks like in person though

For sure hire a pro on that one


----------



## rwoods (May 19, 2018)

RandyMac said:


> I have found that conservative estimates of diameter often need reduced by a third.
> Wrap a tape around it.



No doubt. Loggers see logs - most of us see the biggest part. Don’t know anything about cottonwood but I would not doubt that seven feet at the bottom equals 4’ dbh or less. Just yesterday a local tree service ask if I would cut some 6’ oak stumps. Took a look at them. One probably was 6’ or more at two inches above the ground but the stem was likely 40” or less. 

Ron


----------



## ArtB (May 20, 2018)

Nebraska = Eastern cottonwood? Know black cottonwood well, but Eastern not at all.

Do not understand the phrase _"relatively short window in which it needs to fall"_ 
Can understand soon if it is dead, why a 'window' ? Is the window due to other than the tree itself?


----------



## ArtB (May 20, 2018)

ps: On re-read, possibly sbhooper means area of spot or slot to fall, -- have always interpreted 'window' in this type usage as pertaining to time rather than space ?


----------



## sbhooper (May 29, 2018)

Sorry that I have not responded. Haven't been on for awhile. Yes, the window was in reference to space, not time. We have no intention on trying it, but the question was posed for curiosity sake, more than anything, as I have never done anything like that-and never will. I told him to let me know when they have the tree service cut it down, and I would try to video it, or take some stills at least.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 29, 2018)

In light of more info...

Still depends on the tree and actual ground, but i would probably hang a pull line at minimum, or push with excavator, if there was enough room and i was confident in not hitting anything critical though a very large dia tree the excavator wont do much, and pull line would need to be pretty farkin big.


More then likely, it will be chunked down from the top piece by piece


----------



## sbhooper (Jun 1, 2018)

They got a quote of $4000 to take it down. The guy's landlord is rich, so I am betting that he will do it. I want to be there to watch!


----------



## young bucker (Sep 18, 2018)

find a tree service and make sure they have insurance..ps give them a sling of beer at the end of the job.


----------



## sbhooper (Sep 28, 2018)

The owner finally just said to hell with it. I guess it will fall by itself someday and hopefully not kill anyone.


----------



## Husky Man (Dec 5, 2018)

sbhooper said:


> The owner finally just said to hell with it. I guess it will fall by itself someday and hopefully not kill anyone.



Hopefully, it Doesn't Kill anyone, but Death, Injury or Damage when it does fall, could make that $4,000 estimate seem CHEAP 


Doug


----------



## CLASSIIILVR (Dec 9, 2018)

wow! Rich and dumb? Not to talk trash but lettin fall some day and hope not to hurt anyone...?? Really? Cheap and rich i guess?


----------



## viking59 (Dec 22, 2018)

Well, did it come down?


----------



## sbhooper (Dec 29, 2018)

Not yet. It will, though. The thing is dying and it is HUGE! Luckily, it is not right by the house, so unless someone is right under it, when it falls apart, it will just be a pain to get cut up and out of the way.


----------

